

Pirates Debut Super-Smooth Video Torrents - vy8vWJlco
http://torrentfreak.com/pirates-debut-super-smooth-video-torrents-130428/

======
venomsnake
Why is this not the standard already. If you need at least 60 fps for gaming,
you need as much for action packed movies.

The best gaming I had in my life was on 120hz horizontal refresh IBM P70, but
then the crappy LCDs invaded and we were caped to the 60. Or even worse for
consoles.

~~~
mtgx
I think that if Oculus Rift becomes the new standard for gaming, we'll soon
see games being pushed to 120 FPS, so it makes sense to see movies at least at
60 FPS soon.

